# New Great Guitar Day Agile 930



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, 
This afternoon, I went to the Fedex office in Paris to pick my Agile Intrepid 930
blablabla - I was a lilttle anxious about some flaws or something blablabla frets issues blablabla.... but :


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont want to alarm you, but it looks like your guitar has a few too many strings 

/troll

Sick dude, what kind of ridiculous gauge string do you need to keep tension on that beast?


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)

it' s 99.999% perfect ! I even not tell you where my bionic eyes have seen 2 or 3 unimportant details.

it sounds pretty well, even the tuning is not the one I'd like
I could try EABEADGBE and C#F#Beadgbe, it's cool 

the Cepheus have a classy aspect (gold serigraphy) and a nice but not great sounding

The body - listed as ash-made, looks more like light mahogany (nato ?)
I'll ask Kurt

but for the moment, I'm happy, happy and er..... happy !!!


----------



## WillDfx (Mar 15, 2011)

That's ridiculous man!
Enjoy it!!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! I want one of these so bad. That finish is gorgeous. 
D# G# C# F# B E A C# F# or down a semitone from that would be my recommended tuning


----------



## XEN (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats! That thing is beast!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks !



EtherealEntity said:


> Awesome! I want one of these so bad. That finish is gorgeous.
> D# G# C# F# B E A C# F# or down a semitone from that would be my recommended tuning


 

nice idea !


----------



## NeoG (Mar 15, 2011)

Fuckin badass!!! very cool finish...


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 15, 2011)

Time to add to your signature!  9 is INSANE!


----------



## darren (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoa. What a monster! I like it! 

Hard to believe this all started with a little idea i had nearly 4 years ago!


----------



## AstonAston (Mar 15, 2011)

Daaayyyuum. Looks awesome.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 15, 2011)

They day they make a shorter scale 9, so I can have an extra high, I'm fucking all over it. 

Nice score!


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 15, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> They day they make a shorter scale 9, so I can have an extra high, I'm fucking all over it.
> 
> Nice score!



Agile Intrepid 925 MN Nat w/Case at RondoMusic.com  25.5 inch scale 9.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)

darren said:


> Whoa. What a monster! I like it!
> 
> Hard to believe this all started with a little idea i had nearly 4 years ago!


 
I thought like you before having this axe, I thought welcoming a monster at my house but, in fact, not !
it's really comfy to play with a smart design 
I almost play seated and it's light and well balanced 

Kurt told me " *confirmed the body is ash "*


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lucky! Hopefully my NGD will be just as great!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 15, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Agile Intrepid 925 MN Nat w/Case at RondoMusic.com  25.5 inch scale 9.



Holy fucking shit, I need to learn how to look before I make such retarded statements. Thanks, brah.


EDIT: nvm. one pickup


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Matt.. it's worth actually routing it out for a neck pickup and giving it a pickup switch.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 15, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Well Matt.. it's worth actually routing it out for a neck pickup and giving it a pickup switch.



 yeah, you may be right about that. I'm getting all tingly in my britches.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Time to add to your signature!  9 is INSANE!


 
haha !  done !


----------



## Nublet (Mar 15, 2011)

God, they look so fun to play. You need to post some demos and stuff on Youtube! Or hmm, perhaps that's a bad idea considering it'll give us all G.A.S. :S

Might have to pick one up at some time though! It's what I must have!


----------



## darkinners (Mar 15, 2011)

look really bad ass! congrats man


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 15, 2011)

9 strings to me are insane in their own way. Especially with the tuning possibilities available. Like having the low F# and C#, and also having a drone low E and A an octave down among other things


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet mother of pinksocks. Have fun with that beast.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 15, 2011)

yep ! my tentation, actually, is to have an hybrid bass-guitar
(30" is a shortscale bass) but... let's practice a little to see what is the best (for me, in this case !)

At the moment I could play the main riff of Losfer Words by Iron Maiden on the F#1 string ! that's really cool to my ears 

and thanx all for the kind comments



scherzo1928 said:


> Sweet mother of pinksocks.


 
that's worthy of notice !


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 15, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Agile Intrepid 925 MN Nat w/Case at RondoMusic.com  25.5 inch scale 9.



Won't that have tuning problems through the roof?


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 15, 2011)

Not if you use the 90 it comes with for the low F# lol.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 16, 2011)

By god. I think it's time we start thinking of a new name for this. 9 string is not a guitar anymore lol. its a whole new instrument almost.
It's beautiful though. Am jelly.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 16, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Won't that have tuning problems through the roof?



Why? I've tuned and intonated a 24.75" 6 string with a low F1 on it before using a .074 gauge string. 

Don't see where the issue would come in.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful axe... but your floor is also pretty awesome LOL


----------



## kruneh (Mar 16, 2011)

Cngrats, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 16, 2011)

kruneh said:


> Cngrats, looks like a lot of fun!


 




AngelVivaldi said:


> Beautiful axe... but your floor is also pretty awesome LOL


 
often heard that !


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 16, 2011)

whoa, that thing is redonkulous...and i mean in a good way!
i'd love to hear some clips of that beast!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice! Do you have any higher resolution photos?


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 16, 2011)

too much is never enough, huh?!


----------



## Poparad (Mar 16, 2011)

I was sooo close to buying that model, and after I saw your pics I was pretty much set to go, but it's gone from the Rondo listings now.


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF?! Awesome!


----------



## capone1 (Mar 16, 2011)

DAAAAAAAANNNNNNNGGGG

ME LIKES


----------



## HRKofHOD (Mar 16, 2011)

AWESOME! I got mine a couple of weeks ago, not as purty as yours though! Heres a very short clip, 

http://www.netmusicians.org/files/66-Agile 930 test.mp3

Enjoy!

Oh yeah, hello to all, this be my first post!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 17, 2011)

On topic - the finish looks so sick

Off topic - I like your floor


----------



## Peteus (Mar 17, 2011)

That is epic, initially I though 8 is plenty, but now I just want more!


----------



## Ishan (Mar 17, 2011)

Now I want one of these 
Happy to see I'm not the only one near Paris with an Agile ERG


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ishan said:


> Now I want one of these
> Happy to see I'm not the only one near Paris with an Agile ERG


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

changing the high strings, looking at the fretboard and :





some frets are coming wrong ! I hope it's a fact, not the beginning of a costly problem,
the guitar is for the moment, playable with no prob, but I had to let you know !


----------



## Variant (Mar 29, 2011)

Like a boss!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

Variant said:


> Like a boss!


 
Sorry, but what does it mean ?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2011)

^ I don't think that was a reply to your problem. 
What is the problem? I can't see anything wrong.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

if you look closer, you can see the frets 2,3,4 and 5 - I don't know how to say it in English - are slightly ... un-glued ? sticked out ?
i thought that the pic (max zoomed) showed clearly that, no ?


----------



## Fisch MIOLI (Mar 29, 2011)

77zark77 said:


> Sorry, but what does it mean ?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2011)

With 9 strings, I think it's high time for some fanned fret action.
23.5-27" for those that want a high A
25.5-30" standard
27-32" for uber low guitar/bass hybrid applications


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2011)

77zark77 said:


> if you look closer, you can see the frets 2,3,4 and 5 - I don't know how to say it in English - are slightly ... un-glued ? sticked out ?
> i thought that the pic (max zoomed) showed clearly that, no ?



Gotcha. The zoom is good but it's not clear - hard to see if it's just shadow or not. 

I've heard of this issue before, I think. I don't think a refret would cost much at all, if it even needs that. I'd take it to a local reputable luthier.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn, that sucks man! Apparently frets are a common problem with Agiles then?


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Gotcha. The zoom is good but it's not clear - hard to see if it's just shadow or not.
> 
> .


 
sorry about that, it' was clear for me because I saw it real
no need to refret now, but who knows ? if someday I had to do it, I'll save some money to do it with bigger frets.

That was just to say that it's not because they are "low cost" guitars ,that they are allowed to be with those kind of flaws


----------



## Facebones (Mar 29, 2011)

77zark77 said:


> sorry about that, it' was clear for me because I saw it real
> no need to refret now, but who knows ? if someday I had to do it, I'll save some money to do it with bigger frets.
> 
> *That was just to say that it's not because they are "low cost" guitars ,that they are allowed to be with those kind of flaws*




It does seem like people are willing to handle flaws just because they "paid less" for something. I don't think at any price should you have to sacrifice the basic quality you expect of ANY guitar.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

Facebones said:


> It does seem like people are willing to handle flaws just because they "paid less" for something. I don't think at any price should you have to sacrifice the basic quality you expect of ANY guitar.


 
you said my thought better 

We can discuss a lot with sthing we can see a lot, growing those last years :
"It's a great day ! I bought a very nice guitar ! I will immediately swap the PUs !"

Look for the wrong thing !


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> Damn, that sucks man! Apparently frets are a common problem with Agiles then?


 
Hope Kurt read this thread !


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, yeah! I doubt he reads this though. It's a lot more realistic to complain via email or something. :/ However effective that might be, lol.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for the randomness. But what is that finish called?


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2011)

it's "Tribal red with odd frets" !


----------



## Ishan (Mar 30, 2011)

Any good luthier will fix that for you for a minimal price if it's just frets sticking out. Where do you live, near Paris?


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 30, 2011)

in Paris, man ! 

I have DNG near my home and a friend of mine is a luthier but lives far from me
And I have friends who know about luthery
I'm not afraid of that, but just a little disappointed and angry

The most important here is to let people who buy at Rondo's know that they can have that problem
So do Aerospace274


----------



## Ishan (Mar 30, 2011)

My Agile had some small problems too but nothing unfixable. DNG are really good, you should go see them


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 30, 2011)

A few years ago,I had to pay 85 euros at DNG for a setup that I could done myself ! 

DNG is the easiest solution but way not the cheapest ! lol

Anyway, the crew is surely very good at but expensive!


----------



## Ishan (Mar 31, 2011)

You could check Jerome Wagschall, weird dude but he got good prices and he does good work.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 31, 2011)

Facebones said:


> It does seem like people are willing to handle flaws just because they "paid less" for something. I don't think at any price should you have to sacrifice the basic quality you expect of ANY guitar.



I would be inclined to agree if it wasn't for the fact that... *where else are you going to get a 9 string production guitar with case for 750$? 
Or a 6 / 7 / 8 string multiscale?

Or a 28.625"+ 8 string?(at the beginning agile was pretty much the only option for 8's at all) Or a 30" 7 string? 

Most of the flaws are so incredibly minor that its not even an issue even before considering what your getting at that price point which no one else is offering. Besides the fact that kurt has a great refund policy and I dunno how many times hes given people partial refunds for tiny completely insignificant flaws.

A fret being seated wrong would be a pretty major issue unless it effects playability (which the OP say it isn't) but a lot of people already think the frets are too small and are planning on getting them replaced anyway so its not worth the hassle to return the guitar for something that'll get swapped in the future.

I get what your saying but its not without reason, and its not like any of the big name companies aren't putting out guitars with QC issues at this price point as well these days.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ishan said:


> You could check Jerome Wagschall, weird dude but he got good prices and he does good work.


 

why not ? thanks


----------



## Nile (Apr 1, 2011)

im a little late, but damn is that finish nice


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 12, 2011)

just to say and be honest, the frets don't move anymore !
just the same fretboard I've put my fingers on at the first try ! and it's nice !

so, it wasn't an issue !

and...........I would like to know who has the same axe,
Since I've ordered it, I couldn't see anyone, the same work, online !

I don't dare to believe I'm the only one !


----------

